# Help with signatures!! Please!



## EnnEss (Feb 12, 2010)

Okay.

I want to add a signature I just made in photoshop.

So I go to My Controls then click edit signature.

I click on that little image icon and write down the URL of my image.

Then I click Update my signature.

Suddenly:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> The error returned was:
> 
> Your signature is too long



GWARR!

I want a signature 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Help me?

Thanks in advance tempers.


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 12, 2010)

I already told you that they are disabled from editing


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 12, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> I already told you that they are disabled from editing


Why are they disabled this time?


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 12, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> tj_cool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have they been un-disabled then?
I thought so yesterday, but seems I was wrong...


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 12, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well on the bright side at least we still have them this time.


----------



## EnnEss (Feb 13, 2010)

Well, if you look at my previous topic , you will see at the bottom that people CAN change their signatures. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What's up with that?


----------



## prowler (Feb 13, 2010)

EnnEss said:
			
		

> Well, if you look at my previous topic , you will see at the bottom that people CAN change their signatures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What's up with you making useless threads?
If it gives you that message, the sigs are disabled.
If you really want to test it, enter one letter and see if it comes up with the message again.


----------



## EnnEss (Feb 14, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> EnnEss said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not useless.

But the most random error message comes up... I mean what does "a very long signature" have to do with the fact that they're disabled? They're not useless :S

Definitely doesn't hurt to ask.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 14, 2010)

EnnEss said:
			
		

> Prowler485 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its just like that, when the signatures are disabled, anything you write in there is too long for the signature.


----------



## damysteryman (Feb 14, 2010)

This is annoying me too.

I can't even enter "a" as my sig...

Why is signiature editing disabled this time?
(I know the last time it was disabled it was due to gbatemp being hacked, but why are they disabled now?)


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 14, 2010)

da_letter_a said:
			
		

> This is annoying me too.
> 
> I can't even enter "a" as my sig...
> 
> ...


An unpatched IPB exploit.


----------

